# Bosch Colt Router?



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I have been considering buying a Bosch Colt router. Anyone here have and use one? It looks and feels like a nice lightweight router, It will be used for general edge routing and door hanging etc. lowes has it down to $99 what's the verdict on this router.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They suck.

I have had one for years. I only use it for non critical work.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have one, and haven't had any issues with it, but if I were to do it again, I would look at the DeWalt or the Makita set. The DeWalt is nice since it has LED's in the base.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

didn't Jason run like 2 miles of siding through one?


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They suck.
> 
> I have had one for years. I only use it for non critical work.


Whats sucks about it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> Whats sucks about it?


The base set up.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> Whats sucks about it?


Some guys have had issues with base creep. I did for a while, and then it mysteriously corrected itself--so I have to put it down to user malfunction.

Grab one; you won't regret it. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Some guys have had issues with base creep. I did for a while, and then it mysteriously corrected itself--so I have to put it down to user malfunction.
> 
> Grab one; you won't regret it. :thumbsup:


I chalk it up to a cheap product that was never meant to be a really nice tool.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The base set up.


Please explain...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> Please explain...


It sucks.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It sucks.


 Ok now I understand better...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I chalk it up to a cheap product that was never meant to be a really nice tool.


Given its handiness, price point and the admitted fact that it's not meant for 12 hour/day mass production work, it IS a nice tool. If mine died today, I'd have a new one tomorrow.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

How bout this one? Makita RT0700CX3


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?60313-Trim-router


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

MF Custom said:


> How bout this one? Makita RT0700CX3


If it had LED's I'd buy it tomorrow.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

We Fix Houses said:


> http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?60313-Trim-router


that place got no..personality to it,like a different dimension or something:blink:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> I have been considering buying a Bosch Colt router. Anyone here have and use one? It looks and feels like a nice lightweight router, It will be used for general edge routing and door hanging etc. lowes has it down to $99 what's the verdict on this router.


After I bought it people told me it was not so great because of the base creep. Since I bought it I have not had that problem. But I took some extra precautions by tightening the lock nut.

I also got mine reconditioned so it was cheaper and still comes with the warranty.

In the end I would still recommend this router. 

http://www.cpotools.com/factory-reconditioned-bosch-pr20evsk-rt-colt-variable-speed-palm-router-kit/bshrpr20evsk-rt,default,pd.html?start=1&cgid=bosch-reconditioned-routers


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Ok Colt does seem to have quite a few unhappy owners all with the same base issues. I guess it will be the Makita kit or DeWalt?


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

bosch will soon release a plunge base for the colt routers... if they haven't already.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> that place got no..personality to it,like a different dimension or something:blink:


Maybe you need to show up there more...


----------

